# Eure Lieblings Ds-Spiele



## IFabian123 (29. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute
Ich wollte mal wissen welche NDS-Spiele euch am nesten gefallen.
Was sind euer Meinung nach die "Klassiker"?
Und welches ist euer absolutes Lieblingspiel


----------



## Flotter Geist (30. Januar 2010)

Meine Freundin hat Professor Layton 1 und 2,die sind gut gemacht.


----------



## IFabian123 (31. Januar 2010)

lol 
Hat hier keiner ein DS oder was ist los
falsches Forum????
Keine Angst ich beiße nicht


----------



## feivel (1. Februar 2010)

New Super Mario Bros.
Giana Sisters DS
Super Mario 64 DS
Mario kart DS
Tetris
Bomberman (ok..das ist das Lieblingsspiel der Freundin, und ich werd nur dazu genötigt XD)


----------



## Hendrix !!! (4. Februar 2010)

Pokemon : 360 Stunden Hab den Turm nie Geschaft 
Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker 
Final Fantasy Tactics

Habe meine DS Aber vor gut einem Halben Jahr verkauft 
Warte auf einen Komplet neuen.


----------



## LOGIC (4. Februar 2010)

Mario Kart 
Age of Empires (FTW)
Brothers in Arms


----------



## Mano' (11. Februar 2010)

(Dementium The Ward )

Zelda: Spirit Tracks

Zelda: Phantom Hourglass

 Einfach genial, wie ich finde.
Die Zelde Spiele sind so gut gemacht, einfach großes Lob an die Macher !


----------

